# wilted clones????



## hairchick40v (Jan 6, 2009)

OK, I cut my first clones yesterday off my two mothers...  I used a rooting compound and put them in soil just like I do my other plants when I cut them....  But, my plants are far more wilted looking than when I clone my other herbs...  Is there something different I should do with them????  I am not a pro like most of you and I need thing in laymans terms, PLEASE!!!  I have them under a 400w mh...  In soil mixed half with perlite...  Do you think they will recover???


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

pics would help. if they haven't rooted yet i wouldn't put them under such a strong light.. they don't need much light while rooting. jmo how long ago did you cut them? from time to time they will look bad for a day or two after you cut them. if you can post a pic. that will help us help you.. good luck


----------



## hairchick40v (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have a camera or I would post a pic...  This is my first indoor grow, so I am neww at it...  I have some cfl, I will put them under those today!!  Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

i never had much luck getting clones to live by putting them in soil.for the longest i used hicks method,using perlite to root them in.i now use the rapid rooter cubes for starting clones and seeds.works well.


----------



## hairchick40v (Jan 6, 2009)

Those rooting cubes...  Do you get those online?  can you put those in soil if they work?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*hi hairchick ,,,,not good at cloning myself ,,,but the ones that have worked ,,were straight into soil like yourself then left on the window sill ,,,,
and they also wilted terribly ,,,for a day or 2 eace:*


----------



## hairchick40v (Jan 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hi hairchick ,,,,not good at cloning myself ,,,but the ones that have worked ,,were straight into soil like yourself then left on the window sill ,,,,*
> *and they also wilted terribly ,,,for a day or 2 eace:*


 
Hey thanks UKgirl, I have cloned other herbs before but this is my first time with this herb....  They also wilted, but not to the degree that these have...  Their green is also really dark, is that normal???  This sucks cause my mommas was beautiful and now they are chopped up!!!!  But recovering very well...  Thanks for the input!!


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2009)

first 400w is too much. Fluoros. Do you have them in high humidity? They need like 90 to 100 % humidity. Without roots, the cutting can not uptake water or nutes. High humidity stops transpiration thru leaves and gives the plant a chance at focussing on developing roots. Cover plant(s) for a minimum of 1 week. Leave them alone. After a week, start harding them by exposing to 5 or 10 minutes a day of fresh air. Slowly increase the amount of time they get fresh air and leave the cover cracked about 1 inch. In another week they should be ready.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

yes,you can go straight to soil or hydro with the rapid rooter cubes.thats what i do.using dwc.


----------

